# Anyone ever wondered about this..........?



## Ali G (9 Sep 2007)

Hello everyone, I found out about this place after doing some intense research about future possibilities as a CF pilot. And I can honestly say that this place has answered more questions I have than anywhere else I've been to. But more about that later.

So anyhow, here's an interesting thought, imagine a fighter pilot who desperately needs to use the washroom, doing high G maneuvers. End result?

 :-X


----------



## CE621 (9 Sep 2007)

Then that wold be a high P manoeuver


----------



## Zoomie (9 Sep 2007)

Fighter pilots wear "piddle packs"....


----------



## Ali G (9 Sep 2007)

But piddle packs are not compatible with #2's...

 :'(


----------



## medicineman (9 Sep 2007)

End result would be a wet stinky flight suit - you're likely on aviation oxygen then anyway, so you won't smell anything until you get back.  Off course your ground crew may dislike you somewhat...

MM


----------



## Zoomie (9 Sep 2007)

Ali G said:
			
		

> But piddle packs are not compatible with #2's...



Diapers....


----------



## Ali G (9 Sep 2007)

But doesn't that make the piddle packs obsolete?


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2007)

Ali G

Before you go any further, read the Rules of Conduct for this site.

As for your above questions:  Plan ahead for your 'trip'.  Before you get all bundled up in your bunny suit, boots and mitts, have your Mommy take you to the bathroom.   That way you don't have to pester Daddy to stop the car because you have to go.


----------



## Ali G (9 Sep 2007)

Sorry if I sounded immature in my post, but this is a genuine question I've pondered about. And after doing some research regarding piddle packs (which I honestly didn't know about before), I came across this.

http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewtopic-t-661-start-0.html

Apparently this had been a real problem! So again, I'm sorry if I came off the wrong foot here for asking this question. But hey, the more you learn right?


----------



## lotion (10 Sep 2007)

This topic is too funny!! ;D


----------



## geo (10 Sep 2007)

Ali G said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sounded immature in my post, but this is a genuine question I've pondered about. And after doing some research regarding piddle packs (which I honestly didn't know about before), I came across this.
> Apparently this had been a real problem! So again, I'm sorry if I came off the wrong foot here for asking this question. But hey, the more you learn right?



Obviously you can't pull over to the side of the road, put the aircraft in auto pilot mode & walk back to the can, or any of the other things we all take for grantede....

As they say, you gotta go, when you gotta go - Sooo... plan ahead & have your Pee before bundling up.... else you'll have a wet seat and an unhappy ground crew.


----------



## TheHead (17 Sep 2007)

Ali G said:
			
		

> Sorry if I sounded immature in my post, but this is a genuine question I've pondered about. And after doing some research regarding piddle packs (which I honestly didn't know about before), I came across this.
> 
> http://www.f-16.net/f-16_forum_viewtopic-t-661-start-0.html
> 
> Apparently this had been a real problem! So again, I'm sorry if I came off the wrong foot here for asking this question. But hey, the more you learn right?



You didn't sound immature at all. I've always wondered that myself.  Some people just have holier than though attitudes you'll get used to it


----------



## Sf2 (18 Sep 2007)

Cancel IFR, land in a field, find a bush.

Problem solved


----------



## lotion (19 Sep 2007)

Hard to do in an F18!! ;D


----------



## Greymatters (19 Sep 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Obviously you can't pull over to the side of the road, put the aircraft in auto pilot mode & walk back to the can, or any of the other things we all take for grantede....
> 
> As they say, you gotta go, when you gotta go - Sooo... plan ahead & have your Pee before bundling up.... else you'll have a wet seat and an unhappy ground crew.



Hmmmm....it's not like the movies.  You cant just fly upside down and crack open the cockpit of a fighter jet...


----------



## SupersonicMax (19 Sep 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ali G
> 
> Before you go any further, read the Rules of Conduct for this site.
> 
> As for your above questions:  Plan ahead for your 'trip'.  Before you get all bundled up in your bunny suit, boots and mitts, have your Mommy take you to the bathroom.   That way you don't have to pester Daddy to stop the car because you have to go.



Piddle Pack?  I've never seen anyone with one during my time on OJT at a fighter unit.  And I did go on X-Country. 

George:  On a 6 hrs mission across the pond, drinking juice and eating food, there is no doubt you'll have to go at one point, even if you emptied your bladder before the trip!

Max


----------



## armyvern (19 Sep 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Piddle Pack?  I've never seen anyone with one during my time on OJT at a fighter unit.  And I did go on X-Country.
> 
> George:  On a 6 hrs mission across the pond, drinking juice and eating food, there is no doubt you'll have to go at one point, even if you emptied your bladder before the trip!
> 
> Max



Dude,

I do a 10 hour trip between Ont/Gagetown stopping at every Timmies on the way & for gas. I can hold it!! Maybe George is special too?


----------



## volition (19 Sep 2007)

I'm the same.....drove from Toronto to Gagetown many times, I stop for gaz, but the bladder if fine.


----------



## Rusty_Poth (19 Sep 2007)

Pee before you go.

If I am not mistaken there is a pee bag, I worked on the Ejection seats not the seat pack.

They used to have a tube that you could go in and it would dump it out the bottom of the aircraft.


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Sep 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> I do a 10 hour trip between Ont/Gagetown stopping at every Timmies on the way & for gas. I can hold it!! Maybe George is special too?



I'm not saying it's impossible, I'm just saying that it's not abnormal to have to go when you drink 15 of those little juice boxes, strapped in tight in a seat (which, pushes your stomach and bladder )  Conditions aren't the same in a jet than in a wagen 

Max


----------



## Zoomie (20 Sep 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Conditions aren't the same in a jet than in a wagen



What's the difference Max?  Hornets that conduct oceanic transits don't conduct BFM as they fly across - they don't pull any more G than Vern does driving the T-Can across the Eastern Provinces.

Hornet guys use relief bags (ie Piddle packs) - they used them in Kosovo.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2007)

And I strap myself in too!! And not in a damn wagon!!  ;D


----------



## SupersonicMax (20 Sep 2007)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> What's the difference Max?  Hornets that conduct oceanic transits don't conduct BFM as they fly across - they don't pull any more G than Vern does driving the T-Can across the Eastern Provinces.
> 
> Hornet guys use relief bags (ie Piddle packs) - they used them in Kosovo.



They use it, but they just don't carry it on a regular basis, and it's a pain to use, with the poopy suit, the 2 layers, being strapped, etc, etc (no, I never peed on the seat of a Hornet  :)! 

As for the Gs,  I was talking more about environmental factors than physical factors.  For some reason, my bladders fills out more quickly in flight than on the ground....

Max


----------



## Zoomie (21 Sep 2007)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> As for the Gs,  I was talking more about environmental factors than physical factors.  For some reason, my bladders fills out more quickly in flight than on the ground....



Don't worry Max - my OJT's are the same when they fly with us.  When you become a pilot on type you get used to your specific aircraft synergies.  When you are simply a PAX you are not expected to be 100% all the time.

You have highlighted one of the many reasons why you will never find me strapping into the plastic F.A.G. jet - can't get up to pee or stretch your legs.


----------

